# Linear Appraisal questions



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

Forgive me if I posted in the wrong section.

I'm trying to fill out my LA application for ADGA for 2015.

I have 3 questions. 
First, do I have to appraise in the group that I am geographically part of?
Most of the herds & people I know are in a different district, but a much closer drive for me to a host herd, probably. 

Second, there is a place on the ADGA form for Host Herd and ADGA #.
The form is due at the end of January. When and how can I find out the host herd, and can I send this form in with that part blank, if it's not been decided by the end of January? 

Third, how do I get permission from the host herd (owner), as it specifies this on the form?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

rosebayridgefarm said:


> Forgive me if I posted in the wrong section.
> 
> I'm trying to fill out my LA application for ADGA for 2015.
> 
> ...


I emailed the host herd and asked her for permission each year.


----------

